
The “Human Uber” Service in Japan - artsandsci
https://www.bustle.com/p/the-human-uber-service-in-japan-is-sending-surrogates-with-tablets-on-their-faces-to-events-for-people-who-cant-attend-8075538
======
snvzz
It still needs realtime remote directions.

I wish they did provide this without the hassle, then I could send somebody to
deal with all the social crap so that I don't have to.

